# Off-Highway License Plate



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Has anyone purchased one of these plates. Can you explain what roads are legal, I know about the speed limits. Cross intersections, does mean street intersections only. What about crossing driveways to driveways, like commercial driveways of businesses. Does Port A allow this plate for roads, beaches, etc.

Thanks,


----------

